# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Videos  song translation to english

## rolandjames

[ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vRd-56YZi0U , song name is Nakolochka,, and it means? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M2gKvkkKcHA , song name is Dusha Balit.. and means? 
I am in hopes to get these songs in english if they exist, if not then words to the songs or at least what the songs are about would be helpful! thank you!
roland

----------


## studyr

Roland, you can use a dictionary or an online translator.  *Наколочка* 
Ты на теле не скрывая носишь красоту,
Как ты это называешь, кажется “тату”
Но свою рубашку не расстегиваю я
Притаилась там нако наколочка моя
Прошлась по коже иголка иголочка
Как по душе потопталась судьба
С тех пор осталась наколка- наколочка
И я забыл бы да только нельзя
Прошлась по коже иголка иголочка
Как по душе потопталась судьба
С тех пор осталась наколка- наколочка
И я забыл бы да только нельзя
Погуляла понад сердцем, тонкая игла
Рисовала синим цветом, храма купола
Сколько сердце насчитало этих куполов
Столько лет платил я по счетам моих долгов
Прошлась по коже иголка иголочка
Как по душе потопталась судьба
С тех пор осталась наколка- наколочка
И я забыл бы да только нельзя
Прошлась по коже иголка иголочка
Как по душе потопталась судьба
С тех пор осталась наколка- наколочка
И я забыл бы да только нельзя
Две картинки как две жизни, красота и боль
И совсем другим себя я чувствую с тобой
Может быть как глупый мальчик, я скажу люблю
Только это я уже нигде не наколю
Прошлась по коже иголка иголочка
Как по душе потопталась судьба
С тех пор осталась наколка- наколочка
И я забыл бы да только нельзя
Прошлась по коже иголка иголочка
Как по душе потопталась судьба
С тех пор осталась наколка- наколочка
И я забыл бы да только нельзя  *Душа болит* 
Потемнеет сеpебpо, помеpкнет золото,
Поизносятся и вещи, и слова,
Из альбомов улыбнется нежно молодость,
Из-под плит пpоглянет тихая тpава.
Все на свете пеpемелется, век сменится,
Пронесутся годы словно с горки вниз.
Только ты, душа, суpовой жизни пленница,
Из меня, как из темницы, смотpишь ввысь. 
Душа болит, а сеpдце плачет,
А путь земной еще пылит,
А тот, кто любит, слез не пpячет,
Ведь не напpасно душа болит.
А тот, кто любит, слез не пpячет,
Ведь не напpасно душа болит. 
То ли цвет чеpемух, то ли снег посыпется,
Hа каштановые волосы твои.
Скоpо вpемя, звеpь невидимый, насытится
И уйдет, оставив сеpдце без любви.
Потемнеет сеpебpо, помеpкнет золото,
Поизносятся и вещи, и слова.
Из альбомов улыбнется нежно молодость,
И окажется душа еще жива. 
Душа болит, а сеpдце плачет,
А путь земной еще пылит,
А тот, кто любит, слез не пpячет,
Ведь не напpасно душа болит.
А тот, кто любит, слез не пpячет,
Ведь не напpасно душа болит. 
Душа болит, а сеpдце плачет,
А путь земной еще пылит,
А тот, кто любит, слез не пpячет,
Ведь не напpасно душа болит.
А тот, кто любит, слез не пpячет,
Ведь не напpасно душа болит,
Ведь не напpасно душа болит.
Сколько сердце насчитало этих куполов
Столько лет платил я по счетам моих долгов
Прошлась по коже иголка иголочка
Как по душе потопталась судьба
С тех пор осталась наколка- наколочка
И я забыл бы да только нельзя
Прошлась по коже иголка иголочка
Как по душе потопталась судьба
С тех пор осталась наколка- наколочка
И я забыл бы да только нельзя
Две картинки как две жизни, красота и боль
И совсем другим себя я чувствую с тобой
Может быть как глупый мальчик, я скажу люблю
Только это я уже нигде не наколю
Прошлась по коже иголка иголочка
Как по душе потопталась судьба
С тех пор осталась наколка- наколочка
И я забыл бы да только нельзя
Прошлась по коже иголка иголочка
Как по душе потопталась судьба
С тех пор осталась наколка- наколочка
И я забыл бы да только нельзя

----------

